# campsite fonts de algar



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

we have recently return from a stay at this campsite , and we would like others to know what a wonderful time we had , the owner, john, is english and so is his wife denise , john used to play in groups in the 60 s and 70 s and has done the circuits, around spain , there is a bar in an old barn where they also serve food , fresh food and denise is a very good cook , john will get on stage and give you a few numbers , he has a very good voice , there is entertainment once or twice a month which is free , the site is clean , and well run and very friendly, also there is a chap staying there in his r v , who does a tribute show to neil diamond in benidorm , he is very good and will do a few numbers for you around the bbq if you ask him . the views are fantastic , surrounded by mountains , there are some good walks for the walkers , we were so impressed that we are hoping to spend the winter there . bazajacq


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

That sounds just the please for us this summer- have you added it to the Campsite Database ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Think the mods need to move this to SPAIN touring !!!

Harry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

HI bazajacq

Well I think you're trying to confuse us aren't you? :wink:

You don't tell us where the campsite is (not even the country) but you start the thread in the "Belgium Touring" form? 8O

I assume it's <<THIS>> site you refer to?

I'll move your thread to the "Spain & Portugal" forum eh? Let me know if it's a different site that you mean.

Oh - and like Harry says - please enter it into the campsite database?


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

sorry for the confusion ,doh , yep its in spain , about 20 minutes from calpe and about 15 miles from benidorm up in the mountains , the web site is . www.campingfontsdalgar.co.uk i will try and find the g p s and post it later , sorry again


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

gps for this campsite , n38 degrees 39 .270 w000 degrees 05 .548 hope this is helpful , as i said before its a lovely place to stay , also i have no connection with the campsite , we would just like other people to have a good time as we did , bazajacq


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi bazajacq

As already pointed out, the place to post this is in te MHF campsite database <<HERE>>

Don't worry if you can't complete all of the fields or you get confused where to place it on the map, the campsite database staff will sort it out for you. Just put in as much information as you can and we'll take it from there.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

ok ,will do , still finding my way around the site , thanks for info , baz


----------

